# chausson728



## mikigough (Nov 12, 2016)

View attachment 48330View attachment 48329View attachment 48330View attachment 48331View attachment 48332View attachment 48333View attachment 48334View attachment 48335View attachment 48336

it's a shame I don't pick it up until march.

Mickey.


----------



## mikigough (Nov 12, 2016)

that didn't come out right, you'll get a stiff neck trying to view them. can anyone tell me why that happened, they are all upright on my pc.


----------



## toasty (Nov 12, 2016)

Looks great at any angle! 

No, I'm not at all jealous...


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 12, 2016)

Had my chausson three years, apart from warranty problems I love it ;0


----------



## mikigough (Nov 12, 2016)

Penny13 said:


> Had my chausson three years, apart from warranty problems I love it ;0



warranty problems ??


----------



## Roger Haworth (Nov 12, 2016)

Why is it when you upload a portrait format picture to a WC thread it automatically turns itself on its side? Does anyone know how to stop this happening? Also some members manage to upload pictures which don't need to be clicked on for them to enlarge. How do you do this?


----------



## mikigough (Nov 12, 2016)

roger, maybe if we turn them on their side before we upload they will be the right way up, haha. I might just try it.

Mickey.


----------



## mikigough (Nov 12, 2016)

toasty said:


> Looks great at any angle!
> 
> No, I'm not at all jealous...



hi toasty, looks like you have a chausson , hope you are happy with your motorhome.


----------



## Roger Haworth (Nov 12, 2016)

mikigough said:


> roger, maybe if we turn them on their side before we upload they will be the right way up, haha. I might just try it.
> 
> Mickey.



Good idea Miki - worth a try! Any idea whether you should have the top of the portrait format picture pointing to the left or to the right?


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Nov 12, 2016)

Roger Haworth said:


> Why is it when you upload a portrait format picture to a WC thread it automatically turns itself on its side? Does anyone know how to stop this happening? Also some members manage to upload pictures which don't need to be clicked on for them to enlarge. How do you do this?



Roger to get full size pics without clicking you need to upload your pics to a site like photobucket or postimage which I use, there are lots to choose from and most are free. When you upload a pic the site will give you a choice of links for the pic, click on ‘direct’ and when you add the pic to your post use the ‘url’ option and paste the link there (you may need to untick the box below the url).


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 12, 2016)

Roger Haworth said:


> Why is it when you upload a portrait format picture to a WC thread it automatically turns itself on its side? Does anyone know how to stop this happening? Also some members manage to upload pictures which don't need to be clicked on for them to enlarge. How do you do this?



Digital cameras, either standalone devices or embedded in a smartphone/tablet, now incorporate a means of determining the orientation of the camera when the picture is taken. The orientation is recorded with the image in the EXIF data.

The benefit is that when viewing the picture the software in use can show the picture as either portrait or landscape automatically. 

However if the image is uploaded to a website such as this the image is always in landscape orientation which is how it is saved - the website typically won't examine the EXIF data and rotate the image.

There is only one way to overcome this as far as I'm aware - you need to use picture editing software to remove the EXIF data that causes the auto rotation and then resave portrait pictures rotated through 90 degrees. The image can then be uploaded.

(Older members will remember when using a slide projector having to rotate portrait format slides through 90 degrees before projection.)


----------



## toasty (Nov 12, 2016)

mikigough said:


> hi toasty, looks like you have a chausson , hope you are happy with your motorhome.



It's great!

It's from 2008, so now & again bits keep failing/dropping off  but luckily other half loves a challenge.

Love the pingu upholstery in yours!:cool1:


----------



## mikigough (Nov 13, 2016)

Chausson728 Slideshow by mikigough | Photobucket

well I managed to get a slideshow, not sure how to get just photo's. thanks for all your help .
Mickey.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Nov 13, 2016)

mikigough said:


> Chausson728 Slideshow by mikigough | Photobucket
> 
> well I managed to get a slideshow, not sure how to get just photo's. thanks for all your help .
> Mickey.



In your slideshow, if you click on the camera image, top left, it will show all pics in the slideshow. Click on the pic you want and it will show that pic with links to the right of it. Select the 'direct' link then go to your post and click on the picture icon (if you hover over the icon, 'insert image' will show) and paste into the 'url' option, also untick the box below the icon. 
Sorry if that sounds a bit long winded, but after you've done it a few times tis simple.


----------



## mikigough (Nov 13, 2016)

*photo test*






looks good to me, Thank you Chris.
Mickey


----------



## Telstar (Nov 13, 2016)

Isn't a phone camera designed to work in landscape and what most people do is turn it on its side to take photos in portrait, hence why it comes out on its side?

Jon


----------



## MEP (Nov 13, 2016)

We have a Challenger 398eb basically same vehicle from same factory (Trigano) had it since May and yes love it only problem we have is after adding Awning Solar Panel etc there is not much payload we have had to reduce our loading cut back on stuff and now travel with half tanks etc and instead of taking lots of food supplies we top up more often. Electric bikes don't help but they are integral part of our travelling. Lots of space lots of storage but cant fill it?


----------



## mikigough (Nov 13, 2016)

MEP said:


> We have a Challenger 398eb basically same vehicle from same factory (Trigano) had it since May and yes love it only problem we have is after adding Awning Solar Panel etc there is not much payload we have had to reduce our loading cut back on stuff and now travel with half tanks etc and instead of taking lots of food supplies we top up more often. Electric bikes don't help but they are integral part of our travelling. Lots of space lots of storage but cant fill it?


Do you carry a spare wheel, its something I think should be standard.
Mickey.


----------



## Roger Haworth (Nov 13, 2016)

1. 23.4.16 Preparing to set off (2) ? Postimage.org

Photo test - thanks Edina!

Oops - it's a link to the photo rather than the photo itself! What have I done wrong? I'll try again:   

https://s6.postimg.org/4duzas6ch/1_23_4_16_Preparing_to_set_off_3.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Nov 13, 2016)

Roger Haworth said:


> 1. 23.4.16 Preparing to set off (2) ? Postimage.org
> 
> Photo test - thanks Edina!
> 
> ...



Roger, when you upload a pic there are a  choice of links shown, click on the small icon at the end of the 'direct' link and it will copy it; you can then paste it into the 'picture' 'url' option on your post. It looks as though you are copying the page link instead of the pic link.

If the picture is uploaded you can click on the 'share' icon, top left and it will show the links.


----------



## Roger Haworth (Nov 13, 2016)

Edina said:


> Roger, when you upload a pic there are a  choice of links shown, click on the small icon at the end of the 'direct' link and it will copy it; you can then paste it into the 'picture' 'url' option on your post. It looks as though you are copying the page link instead of the pic link.






Many thanks Chris - I think I've got it now!


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 14, 2016)

That looks a nice van


----------



## MEP (Nov 22, 2016)

mikigough said:


> Do you carry a spare wheel, its something I think should be standard.
> Mickey.



I do have a spare wheel but it is too heavy I have space but payload is not good enough to carry it did not come with vehicle its from previous van. Think if I was going back to Morocco I would take it nut around Europe when I am in no rush will make do with Insurance call out.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 22, 2016)

MEP said:


> I do have a spare wheel but it is too heavy I have space but payload is not good enough to carry it did not come with vehicle its from previous van. Think if I was going back to Morocco I would take it nut around Europe when I am in no rush will make do with Insurance call out.



Can you not get the weight uprated reference the inadequate payload.
If it's presently 3500 kg it's usually only a paperwork exercise costing around £300.00 to uprate to 3750 - 3850 kg.
Did you not realise the low payload when you viewed / bought the motorhome ?


----------

